# 2x4 trusses, 1' lookouts, how ?



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

In the next week a friend and myself will be doing a new roof on a 22x22 addition. 
The roof will be 2x4 trusses 4/12 pitch.
Whats the best way to create 1 foot look-outs ? 
Never done a roof before and notching 2x4s just don't seem wise to me. 

The roof will be sheathed with 1/2 plywood (plywood, not OSB) all spacing will be 16 o.c. except for the gable end which will butt up against the current house, that will be 24 o.c. (for a drop ladder, eazer access) but every thing else will be 16 oc.

Being its only a foot and 1/2 plywood will be used, can i get away with just cutting some 2x4s and butt nailing them flush ?

Allso, how many "look-out studs" should we use ?
Roof will be 22x22, 4 on 12 pitch.

The reason for trusses on a small span, no load bearing walls, easyer and faster for a home owner ( me  ) who has never built an addition.


Thanks for any guidance.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Best way is to make sure you order a dropped gable truss for the gable end. You sure don't want to cut into the trusses. If you didn't order that then you could stick frame the gable end to accomplish the same thing. Or there's always your option of face nailing the lookouts but I wouldn't want to do much dancing out there.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

By cutting blocks 10-1/2 inches long, they can be attached to the gable rafter with torx screws, or nailed, from the back, and then nail, or screw a matching 2x rafter to give you the full 1 foot lookout. The blocks will serve as nailing supports for the soffits as well...and if you didn't order drop height gable trusses, you will know better next time.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys...

Small change of plans, shortened the look-out's to 8".
Gonna go with a single screw from the back side of the truss and then two toe-nails (top and bottom) from the outer side where the blocking will butt to the truss (unless someone thinks thats a bad idea).

When ordering the trusses i mentioned something to the guy at ProBuild about a dropped gable end and he looked at me funny and said because of the span and eves drawn on the plans, that a dropped gable would not work. Being i know very little about roofing, i took his word for it. Like mentioned above, will know better next time.

Thanks again.


----------

